# Gamepad not working to play Mario Forever ???



## j4mes_bond25 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've just had Mario Forever v4.4 installed and bought a new USB Gamepad but can't get the gamepad to use to play the game.

USB's driver's installed correctly and can see it in "Game Controller" in Control Panel. Besides, I can use the gamepad to move up and down in the Mario game menu, so the gamepad itself works perfectly well. Besides, Mario game does say that it supports Joystick and hence I'd imagine, it supports the Gamepad, as well.

I wonder why then I can't use this to play the game and having to use arrow keys on the keyboard instead.

I'm using Windows XP Professional. Can someone please help?


----------



## Flaring Afro (Jan 31, 2010)

not familiar with the game but you could always use a free program called "joytokey" to make the gamepad buttons and joystick emulate key presses.


----------



## j4mes_bond25 (Feb 2, 2010)

Flaring Afro said:


> not familiar with the game but you could always use a free program called "joytokey" to make the gamepad buttons and joystick emulate key presses.



Hurray !!! I can get the gamepad to work now. Basically, when you select Control, you've to press left or right arrow to change to Joypad from Keyboard.

However, the game doesn't offer choice to configure the buttons of joypad, as to which button should do what.

When I use "joytokey", it shows BUTTONS and KEYBOARD column, but doesn't show anything that allows me to set button 1 as fire, button 2 as jump, etc. on the gamepad.


----------



## Flaring Afro (Feb 2, 2010)

I havent used it in a long time but there is a way you can configure it. First you have to go into control panel and note what each button is labeled on the computer (01,02, etc). Then you can change it but I do remember it being little weird.


----------

